# Video of my Amish built timber frame barn



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

This is one of the reasons we bought this property.

http://youtu.be/5-kWr7_U12g


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

The first little room was probably used for harness and tack for the horses. The room was most likely used for storing grain. I really like them old bank barns.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Old barns fascinate me, thanks for the tour........


----------



## Post_Oakie (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tour. Those old barns last a long time. A neighbor built a metal building to replace an old wooden barn that had a serious lean to it. After a wind storm came through, the metal barn was flat on the ground but the wooden barn, if anything, had straightened up a bit. I'm hoping to cut timbers for a new barn on my portable sawmill this year, then hire some Amish to help build it.


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I need to bring my METAL DETECTOR up, so we can find the buried old tools.


----------



## sam03 (Apr 26, 2012)

very cool thanks for sharing!


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for the tour!


----------

